# Upgrading 2 Premieres to 3TB results in different capacities: 479 and 430 hrs



## bradxmc (Oct 27, 2015)

I recently upgraded a Premiere TCD746500 to a 3TB drive. After the upgrade, Tivo reported 430 HD hours recording capacity. I decided to upgrade my Premiere XL, and after that upgrade Tivo reported 479 HD hours recording capacity.

I used the rosswalker.co.uk premiere upgrade method.

I took screen shots along the way, and noticed that during the upgrade of the 500GB premiere, after expanding the drive it resulted in a 2.45TB capacity. For the XL, it expanded to 2.72TB.

I'm puzzled why the different results. Is there something that can be done to take full advantage of the 3TB drive on the regular premiere?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

bradxmc said:


> I recently upgraded a Premiere TCD746500 to a 3TB drive. After the upgrade, Tivo reported 430 HD hours recording capacity. I decided to upgrade my Premiere XL, and after that upgrade Tivo reported 479 HD hours recording capacity.
> 
> I used the rosswalker.co.uk premiere upgrade method.
> 
> ...


The method you used only can add 2TB of recording space. The one model yields 500GB + 2TB = 2.5TB and the other model 1TB + 2TB = 3TB. If you want to be able to access the whole drive for recording, you will either have to use MFSTools 3.2 (easier method) or follow the DIY 4TB Premiere Thread.


----------



## bradxmc (Oct 27, 2015)

I thought there might be away around the problem without starting over, but I will try the MFSTools method. I appreciate the shared information.


----------

